# Traffic situation now



## Merapi (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi All,

I plan to move to Dubai with my family of 7 yo girl and 3 yo boy and have searched some alternatives for a 3BR villa around The Spring and Jumeirah 1. 
I will work in Sharjah and the official working hour is 08:30 A.M. to 18:30 P.M. Can anyone please advice road traffic I will face between Dubai-Sharjah-Dubai for the above working hour and home location?

I have also registered my girl on waiting list for JESS and Kings Dubai. Also considering Choueifat Dubai as an alternative for schooling. I know that this school is rated as good by KHDA and its graduates go to well known universities. But I would like to know if this school is also good for lower graders like my little girl. Appreciate if anyone can share their experiences.

From Qatar,
Merapi


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Jumeirah 1 would be a better location for commuting and just about every other reason too.

Traffic shouldn't be too bad in theory as most people live in Sharjah and work in Dubai so you'd be going against the traffic.


----------



## Merapi (Nov 24, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Jumeirah 1 would be a better location for commuting and just about every other reason too.
> 
> Traffic shouldn't be too bad in theory as most people live in Sharjah and work in Dubai so you'd be going against the traffic.


Thanks Gavtek for responding to my questions. What about living in the springs and commuting to Sharjah. Distance wise it doesn't seem far but can you please advise how long it takes to drive to Sharjah in the morning with current traffic situation?

Regards,
Merapi


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Merapi I think you will need to suss that once you are here... 
I know that big cities leaving just ten or fifteen minutes earlier/later can add or deduct an hour off the drive.. depending on the roads you take, exact time you leave etc and even day of the week (I have yet to figure out why) it can make a huge difference


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Merapi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I plan to move to Dubai with my family of 7 yo girl and 3 yo boy and have searched some alternatives for a 3BR villa around The Spring and Jumeirah 1.
> I will work in Sharjah and the official working hour is 08:30 A.M. to 18:30 P.M. Can anyone please advice road traffic I will face between Dubai-Sharjah-Dubai for the above working hour and home location?
> ...


Strongly advise you to consider Arabian Ranches, or perhaps Jumeirah Village Triangle. This would take 20-30 mins off your commute each way. Also try Falcon City or Mirdif. There are a lot of people who dismiss these areas but to be honest most of them haven't really seen them. They offer a good standard of living and are very accessible to Emirates rd. This will be key to commuting to Sharjah. The actual commute at the times you will be doing it is very easy, and depending where in Sharjah should take no more then 30 -40 mins. PM me if you need any advice.


----------



## Merapi (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks all for the advices and will certainly make them as considerations.


----------

